# Where is the yarn all going?



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.

My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Where in PA are you. I know of a couple of nice yarn stores.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi. I have only noticed that at my favorite Goodwill store and Big Lots, here. Mgrs. there can't explain it either. Michaels and Jo's have increased their space and a their prices ($$$), but it is, also very striking yarn. Our year old LYS has already moved to larger quarters and it is always crowded. 
I was told months ago that there is a natural 'drop-off' in the fall..what? why? makes no sense. I can only speak for the south coast of Fl. As for myself, I have really taken a good look at what I have and haven't bought any new..gotta bring a halt to this craze sometime, and now is it! (she says..)
Have a great day!


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

i have noticed that as well here in Canada. At least you can order from online stores like Knitpicks. However, it is very unfortunately about the small selection in the lys because I love to be able to see and feel the yarn. Unfortunately this is also true with Michael's. I was there a while back for Knitting needles and they had a pooer selection than Wal-mart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Our Walmart recently expanded their yarn section and put fabric back in. YEAH!!!!
And my Hobby Lobby added another row of yarn.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our Walmart recently expanded their yarn section and put fabric back in. YEAH!!!!
> And my Hobby Lobby added another row of yarn.


Have not noticed the trend personally, as my sister in San Antonio recently gave me her stash, which will last me several lifetimes. But isn't it strange that it's happening in colder climates like PA and not in a warm-not-to-mention-hot-by-our-Wisconsin-standards place like San Antonio. But then, I think you lost a wonderful yarn store a few years ago. :-(


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our Walmart recently expanded their yarn section and put fabric back in. YEAH!!!!
> And my Hobby Lobby added another row of yarn.


AH. Maybe they are selling it all so they can restock from the beginning. Good thought.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

1318 said:


> Where in PA are you. I know of a couple of nice yarn stores.


South central.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My LYS has just remodeled and increased their yarn supply. I asked them about the problems, and was told that yarn is more difficult to get..cotton because of the problems with drought and flooding and tornados, etc. Wool because with the same problems, many sheepmen are selling off their animals because they no longer can afford to keep them. There just isn't enough feed and what there is has doubled and tripled in price. So..my feeling is, if you can afford it and find a great yarn, buy it now as it will only increase in price because of the law of supply and demand.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not noticed a downward trend with yarn in my LYS. Walmart has been consistent with its yarn and they are heavily used.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe I ought to learn to spin so I can make my yarn from my sheep. I still have a few and way too much hay for them and my two horses. (I need MORE sheep!!) I'm thinking that yarn with natural animal fiber might be less available now if all the spring shearing in the northern hemisphere had sold out. Spring shearing for the southern hemishere would probably be just beginning and would hit the shelves once it has been processed. ....just my guess.
I hope my Walmart will bring back the sewing department here. Since the yarn selection has gotten more dismal than ever I doubt they will.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Hanover just opened a hobby lobby and will open a joins in early 2012. There is also a great little LYS in Carlisle.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Here in England we have lost a lot of craft/wool/material stores and only some of the big groups seem to keep going, tho one near me remodled and now has less space they took out their upper floor. We have a lovely new store open up on the (world famous) A14 Beecrafty(.com should you want to look) and lovely people to run it with lots of lovely courses. But otherwise I order my wool on line which means I cannot touch!! I live in East Anglia and have to travel to find any lovely stores.


----------



## Bluethunder (Oct 14, 2011)

A Joanns just opened near me. I feel like a child in candyland when I go to their yarn section. The colors are breathtaking and there is such a choice. Lots of sales and coupons too....


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't been in a yarn store in quite some time, but when I was buying all of my yarns for myself and my mom (she like a lot of the nicer yarns from the LYS)I found that stores like Michaels didn't have much, A.C. Moore had a better selection. The LYS always had a great selection,but prices were out the roof then,but mom got the yarn she wanted. Now I am selling most of my yarns due to not being able to knit much and her many boxes of all of these higher quality yarns that she never got to use.

Maybe one day when I can get out I will have to have my son stop at one of the store just so I can see what they have, not that I need to buy yarn, I need to clean out and sell what I have with all of these storage boxes of yarn that I am running out of room to store.


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

I live in Seven Valleys, below York, above Shrewsbury. THe Wal-mart in Shrewsbury Commons has increased their yarn section a lot and have lovely, reasonably priced yarns. Also close by is Schweitzer's Yarn Shop on Yellow Church Road. It is a beautiful LYS with many "upscale" yarns, but I find her prices to be fair for what you are getting. She has classes and meetings, and just drop by and knit afternoons and evenings. If you but your yarn there she will even wind it for you for free. Check them out, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Our Walmart and Michaels have both decreased the amount of yarn they stock. However, Joann's has increased the aisles of yarn and added a few new brands.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Our Walmart and Michaels have both decreased the amount of yarn they stock. However, Joann's has increased the aisles of yarn and added a few new brands.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder if the stores have less stock because there isn't the demand anymore. I find fewer and fewer peple doing any kind of sewing or hand work. Possibly with women working they don't have the time. Just a thought.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our Walmart recently expanded their yarn section and put fabric back in. YEAH!!!!
> And my Hobby Lobby added another row of yarn.


wow I wish our Walmart would do that...I dont think there is even one here that has fabric anymore except the junk cut in 2 yd pieces in plastic bags...they do have yarn still , but it is not the best quality
and I cant imagine what they are thinking if it "falls of in the colder seasons"???? when would we be knitting the most?


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Although I haven't bought anything yet (need to decrease existing stash), I love looking around this site:

http://www.designeryarnsale.com/

There are great deals on yarns by the bag. Most of the prices are less than 50% off retail, especially when buying by the bag.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

cd4player said:


> Although I haven't bought anything yet (need to decrease existing stash), I love looking around this site:
> 
> http://www.designeryarnsale.com/
> 
> There are great deals on yarns by the bag. Most of the prices are less than 50% off retail, especially when buying by the bag.


I went on that site..beautiful yarns!!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

If you live where your name implies (Lancaster County near Middlecreek) I am not far from you (Lebanon County near Middlecreek). I have not been in the shop at 419/322 for a while since, like you, I was afraid of the urge to buy beyond my wallet, but it was a nice shop with a friendly owner. In the Lebanon area we have JoAnn's, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby as well as Wally World. Hobby Lobby has a larger selection of "kinds of yarn" than the others. Good's General Store in Schaefferstown also carries yarn so I suspect the other locations do as well. KMart no longer carries yarn but sometimes a funky yarn will show up at the Dollar Tree stores.

Happy hunting and peaceful creating!


----------



## dannp (May 19, 2011)

Keri, do it. You can learn to spin on a spindle without investing in a spinninwheel. The feel of the wool is so soothing and fun. Dor


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

shop on line i just last night found a NUTURA yarn selling site it is way more expensive...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorry!!! I meant 501/322 (Brickerville). In Schaefferstown 419, 501 and 897 are all the same road for a while and I sometimes goof (like just there) when I try to untangle them in my mind.



SHCooper said:


> If you live where your name implies (Lancaster County near Middlecreek) I am not far from you (Lebanon County near Middlecreek). I have not been in the shop at 419/322 for a while since, like you, I was afraid of the urge to buy beyond my wallet, but it was a nice shop with a friendly owner. In the Lebanon area we have JoAnn's, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby as well as Wally World. Hobby Lobby has a larger selection of "kinds of yarn" than the others. Good's General Store in Schaefferstown also carries yarn so I suspect the other locations do as well. KMart no longer carries yarn but sometimes a funky yarn will show up at the Dollar Tree stores.
> 
> Happy hunting and peaceful creating!


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm very fortunate - I have ACMoore, Michaels and Joann near me. ACMoore has been running some great sales w/coupons lately. Michaels & Joann don't have too large a yarn department. But there is always online shopping


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I live near a Michael's and Joann's, and both have increased their yarn, although they don't have much choice in needles, fortunately I have plenty of those both straight and circular's. Two different friends have given me sets of needles. Just this week I learned that a Hobby Lobby has opened about 15 miles from me. I can't wait to visit it.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

I shop online. Try Etsy for some wonderful stuff. Ebay too. Knitpicks, Yarnmarket, Yarn Paradise. Had a yarn store right here in my little town (sadly it closed) but I was only in it once.


----------



## Grimya (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you ever go to world famous designer Kathy Zimmerman's yarn store in Ligonier? The yarns are breath taking.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


The LYSs have a lot and not all that expensive. That's why I like to go to them because they are very accommodating both with their supply of yarn and with their help and you can FEEL and SEE the yarn. They will direct you to the cheaper yarns.

The department stores have other stock to buy so it is difficult to concentrate on yarn if customers do not buy it.

Also, the internet does cut into all business so merchandisers cannot afford to buy as much if they are not going to sell it and they must mark it up because their expenses are rising - rent, heat, salaries, etc., etc., etc.

Things just got out of hand - believe me, no pun intended. :x


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

We have NOTHING locally. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


I have noticed the same thing about the craft stores & since I am so familiar with Smileys.com & love their yarns, I try to do all of my yarn shopping with them. I too, fear my LYS for the same reasons lolol.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

IMy Michaels has very hum drum yarn. It is lousy. I have to go to the better yarn stores.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

The Walmart nearest to me used to have a whole crafting DEPARTMENT. They moved to a larger building to include their super market and cut crafts down to barely one aisle. Another Walmart about ten miles away has a whole aisle of yarn plus fabric, patterns, and supplies, though I haven't been to either store in several months. 

My nearest and favorite Michael's closed, but the next nearest is okay. Not as much yarn, but has increased on needles and hooks. However, not many patterns at all. Joann's is across the parking lot and they have a great yarn and pattern selection. We have a new Hobby Lobby that also has lots of yarn and pattern, just farther away. Sure wish Mary Maxim was closer. Love that store - so much yarn and patterns, supplies galore, but only go once or twice a year. We don't have ACMoore in Michigan, but have shopped in one in PA and they had a large yarn selection.

Ordering online is okay, but I like to SEE the colors in person and FEEL the texture of new yarns.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My local Walmart has narrowed their selection but I never thought about shortagees but now that I think about it they are low or out of alot of things at different times. I am spinning my own now. I'm trying to get to the point where I can spin a variety of yarns so Hopefully I won't run out.


Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

Your LYS can be a life-saver! They can steer you toward the yarns that are both affordable and are wonderful to work with. They'll also help you if you get stuck on a project.

I occasionally use yarns from Michaels and AC Moore, but I'm not impressed with their standards -- especially Michaels. Some of those new yarns they're bringing in feel like knitting with Saran Wrap <g>...

I used to manage a yarn store, and I know that we went out of our way to help customers who were on a budget, but still wanted quality yarns. Give it a try!
Lyn in NC


----------



## JOANROBRTS (Sep 29, 2011)

I have heard that after Wal-Mart spent all the money to remodel stores nationwide, they have now decided it was a mistake to take away the fabric and yarn sections that happened in most stores. Gee we all could have told them that. I am just wondering if ALL the stores will go back to having these items restocked?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

over here in South western Ontario Canada i have noticed that Walmart has decreased there yarn, Michael's has not and same with Zellers. as for LYS there is one in the middle of nowhere. only one bus goes near and the schedule is not the best. my only answer is to God willing open my own store and try to keep the prices low even on the really fancy yarn. we also have a Lens Mills store in town but no bus goes close and Mary Maxim is an hour or so drive away.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

JOANROBRTS said:


> I have heard that after Wal-Mart spent all the money to remodel stores nationwide, they have now decided it was a mistake to take away the fabric and yarn sections that happened in most stores. Gee we all could have told them that. I am just wondering if ALL the stores will go back to having these items restocked?


Gee, maybe I should have a look see if things have improved since my last visit months ago. Walmart is only four miles up the road!!


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing here in southern ontario ... what's going on?


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Askem 1728? ....You must be in my area of southern Ontario ... Hamilton?


----------



## royalist (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Knitnut. If you haven't heard of this Company they are located in B.C. and have the best service and people friendly on-line shopping I have experienced. Ellan.com BJ


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, about two years ago, Michaels, JoAnn's, Hobby Lobby all moved away from my area ( it seemed to me to be in perfect synchronization,) AND Wallyworld cut its crafty/wool supplies out. I was bereft, and emailed and complained etc. 
Just lately Wallyword suddenly upped their wool supplies etc (not anything to do with my whining to them). lol. Apparently sales in automotive and hunting went down, because there were no longer female browsers in crafts, therefore there were no waiting bored husbands browsing in the other two IMPORTANT areas in the shop. I had to have a giggle. How absurd can management get, in their desire to get more and more, they forget the gold that is theirs already....


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here in Montreal it's been at least 20 years that the major stores don't carry yarn anymore or fabric for that matter. Even what used to be the fabric store has now become a 'decor' store.l I live off island and the Walmart is quite a treat but unfortunately has about two balls of yucky yarn, no fabric and liquidating their stamping stuff....very sad indeed....I am lucky enough to have inherited lots of yarn so I have to content myself with the colors. Maybe when Target moves in, it will be better????


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a great LYS in Hummelstown that has all prices of yarn and a great selection. There is also one north of Harrisburg on Fishing Creek Valley road that has a good selection and price points.


----------



## Gail Whitton (Oct 27, 2011)

I know what you mean about the knitting stores, but you really should try it--my local knitting store carries those expensive yarns as well as many beautiful, quality yarns for surprisingly low prices--comparable to Michael's, Hobby Lobby, etc. for a much more unique and high quality product--take a field trip!


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had good luck with Mary Maxim, both with catalog and online orders. If you have a computer and an internet connection you can find a lot of yarn sellers. Also, you can often order from spesific manufacturers you're already familiar with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a couple friends that worked in the fabric/yarn section at Walmart and they said that the company got rid of the fabric to bring in the Martha Stewart crafting (scrapbooking, candy, cake decorating) stuff. That didn't sell well because they had to price it a little/lot high, and then they tried some other brand, but finally realized that the fabric and yarn sold a lot better than anything else, and they got so many complaints on them taking it out that they put it back, I think they are slowly going to put it back in all the stores. But don't quote me. lol


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I noticed that the supply in Hobby Lobby has diminished substantially recently. I think they are trying to make enough space for all of the Christmas decorations. Hopefully they have put it in the back room and will bring it all back out after the season.


----------



## babeknits (Jun 10, 2011)

www.knitting-warehouse.com


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Crafty Grandma, Target is a great store and I go often but here in the US they do not carry yarn.


crafty_grandma56 said:


> Here in Montreal it's been at least 20 years that the major stores don't carry yarn anymore or fabric for that matter. Even what used to be the fabric store has now become a 'decor' store.l I live off island and the Walmart is quite a treat but unfortunately has about two balls of yucky yarn, no fabric and liquidating their stamping stuff....very sad indeed....I am lucky enough to have inherited lots of yarn so I have to content myself with the colors. Maybe when Target moves in, it will be better????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I'm taking my friend to the closest wal mart to me.. today and I am wanting to pick up a few skeins of yarn there .. I'll just have to wait and see what there is to offer.. I am also wanting to go into the LYS in that town.. I agree with the wanting or falling in love with the amazing yarns.. I'm going to pick up some needles and I want to get some more sock yarn.. fingers crossed that I am successful... I saw some yarn there the last time I was in that town and they wanted 15.00 for 1 skein of sock yarn.. thats 30.00 a pair.. I might have to wait on that... its the stretchy kind.. with everything else I'm looking for I may have to pass on that paticular yarn...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

One reason is everything is going overseas - China, etc. Another is the drought and I would guess, our economy being on the fritz. Our Michaels isn't doing well and has closed some stores, only one or two I can find now in two very large cities. Hobby Lobby only has two locations throughout the same location. The fabric specialty stores have some, but not near enough and cheaper kind. We have two Wal-Mart's in our city, but they have both quit stocking fabric and yarn. The few pieces of yarn they have are not good quality - coming from overseas now. They say they are at the mercy of headquarters and that it sends out what headquarters thinks they need, not what the store asks for. In spite of KP, I think people just aren't into the arts anymore.


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here in the Harrisburg area I am so very lucky to be surrounded by LYS! There is one in Carlisle, one in East Berlin, one in Fishing Creek Valley, one in Hummelstown, one in Shiremanstown, one in York, one in Seven Valleys, and one in Millersburg!! There is also one down near Chambersburg, but the others are all within a 30 mile radius!! Also, whenever I travel I always check out the LYS where I am visiting!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Guess its maybe three years now that the Walmart I frequent moved into their new larger building. When they moved the fabric department was eliminated. So we only had JoAnn's, Hancock. 
This summer our Walmart because of demand has added the fabric department back to their store and increased the yarn department. Yeah.

Believe some of our problem here in the States is the economy. Also we manufacture little here any longer. Almost all of our stuff is imported from other countries.

Personally, I think we are a very foolish country. We never should have let everything go overseas. We will live to regret this if we haven't already.

Kathy


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

i have found here in Canada, especially in Toronto where I live, all of the yarn stores have either closed or moved out of Toronto. Wal-Mart was also thinking of closing out their yarn section, to buy yarn my girlfriend and I used to take a day trip to Listowel (upmteen miles drive)where the Spinrite (Patons) factory is and stock up on yarn. We could get to but the ends by the pound and when they had their sales, we would buy. Other than that, it is now difficult to find yarn stores with beautiful yarn and when you do, it is like you said, the price is through the roof.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I have noticed the trend as well as craft stores moving from our side of town to the other (30-45min drive).
I did go to a big box store and get some yarn 2 days ago spent 23.00. Then I decided I neded better colors and went to my 1 of 2 local yarn shops and spent 50.00 on what I really wanted. Waste of 23.00, except I will donate this to charity knitting! 
I really like my local yarn shop and support them. Robin


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

My Michaels has a nice selction and I buy with Coupons I print on the Computer. I save 40% or 50%. Try to only buy with those.
Ebay is another source. I always ask the Seller however if the yarn is in good condition. Got burned ones, it was old and kept breaking.
WalMart's supply changes from time to time. Right now they have a nice selection again. Not many Knit Shops in my neck of the woods and if so, quite expensive.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I have ordered on line before, but much prefer visiting a shop and feeling the yarn and seeing what its true color is. It is very hard for me to determine the real color from a picture on the computer. It's like paint chips.
For example, I ordered a French Vanilla once and it looked like it would be a soft off-white. Turned out to be much, much brighter and I sent it back.


----------



## cldiab (Oct 13, 2011)

I really don't find much difference in price going to a yarn store then to going to joanns or michaels or walmart! And the quality is much nicer!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

meshale13 said:


> Hey Crafty Grandma, Target is a great store and I go often but here in the US they do not carry yarn.
> 
> 
> crafty_grandma56 said:
> ...


Yes, any crafts that Target had, they eliminated back in the 90's. I used to work there back then.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't hesitate to ask a friendly store associate what happens to the yarn they phase out to bring in new stock. Some seem reluctant to tell you, some don't really know, but there is always someone who is happy to share where you might find it.


----------



## sandele (Oct 27, 2011)

Just got back to Canada from Peru & Ecuador and filled a suitcase with alpaca wool. Couldn't rsist. The colours and the texture are wonderful. I buy the wool where ever I am and my lys still has a great supply of different wools


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

historiclady said:


> Hanover just opened a hobby lobby and will open a joins in early 2012. There is also a great little LYS in Carlisle.


Are you talking about Carlisle,PA? There is also a good one in Chbg,PA..


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

My LYS just closed due to a lease issue; I'm hoping she'll reopen soon somewhere nearby. When I want a special "quality" yarn, I lean toward internet ordering; often my favorite sites have sales; often times there are no shipping charges.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You should live in Jersey we only have two wool shops. LOL :roll:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Marzoli said:


> We have NOTHING locally. Sad, sad, sad.


That is sad but many LYSs have websites and will mail to you. Try searching by cities and yarn stores close to them and you should be able to find some nice ones. If you get good yarn, you won't mind paying shipping. They'd talk on the phone to you also.

Not that I want to cause less sales for the larger dep't stores but if the LYSs have the employees who are knowledgeable and willing and able to help you, then that is a good way to go.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

You certainly seem to have more yarn shops in the USA. I have started buying my wool online as we are definitely not catered for here in the south-east of England.


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you tried looking online?


----------



## g5gal (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe Wal-Mart has decreased their selection of evertything because they went to selling groceries. I was very disappointed at the two stores near my home. Both of them went from quite a large selection of yarn and fabric, to barely anything. Very disappointing.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Big Lots and Hobby Lobby and online is where I get all my yarn. ;-)


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


I still find nice Bernat Baby yarn at walmarts, and I sometimes order from Herrschners online - they have good prices and service, send things out quickly, and lots of variety AND they take paypal!

http://www.herrschners.com/


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I like Hobby Lobby for the yarn since we have no real yarn stores here. Most of my yarn comes from Mary Maxim. I love the Starlette. It is soft and works up well with no splitting or fraying or PILLING. Starlette is an acrylic blend. 
Also like Mary Maxim for patterns and can get a catalog or go on line. They send the right amount of yarn with the kits.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Knit Picks (online and paper catalog) has a huge selection of nice yarn, mostly (!) reasonably priced. They have great customer service and quick order turnaround. "Join" and you have access to blogs, podcasts, and bulletin boards like this one.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

We do not have any special yarn shops here either,I really don't care for Wal Mart,yarn,I did order for the first time on line, and I love the yarn I got.I am just learnig about yarn, there is a lot to know,I am drawn right now to wool,I really like the natural fiber yarn.May I ask, what is LYS, I see a lot of you buying from them?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Don't be afraid to use Red Heart yarn...when you first knit the yarn it feels stiff; but, after washing the finished piece the yarn really gets soft.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Our Michaels has changed drastically in just a short time. I was very disappointed last time I went in there which was on the 19th of this month.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Our few LYS have mostly gone out of business. Their stock is just too expensive if you want to knit anything larger than a scarf. And they only have a few skeins of each so if you do want to knit something larger they have to special order for you to get the same dye lot. 

I do go to Joanns and michaels alot. Some of their stuff is okay. They don't have the higher end pricier stuff like lace weight mohair. FOr that you do need to find a good LYS. And I try to stay away from that b/c I fall in love and then don't want to start my project for fear of ruining that beautiful yarn.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

crazy. I was just discussing this issue with ladies at work. there is a hobby lobby opening in my town on sat. very excited and scared that I might be disappointed. soooooo desperate for new, good yarn, I now research areas I'm heading to when i travel


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in the Midwest and do have both craft and yarn stores in my area. I have found the yarn stores to have competitive prices with the craft stores - sometimes cheaper. I also find the staff at the yarn stores more helpful since they know their yarn stock. If you are an adventurer, you might consider purchasing yarn on-line. I have purchased yarn on-line and have been pleased with what I have received.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi! I live in Houston, Tx. The 2 Hobby Lobby's near us have slowly changed all their yarn to a brand called "I LOVE THIS YARN!" The only yarn that feels soft to me is their cotton....most everything else is acrylic is some form...no 100 % wool or alpaca, etc. Michaels has more of a selection, but still no natural fibers to speak of. So we drive all over town and just outside of town to get better yarn at the 3 LYS that I know of...sometimes I can locate the yarn that I want and see and touch...if its cheaper to order online than buy there, I do. But I was really perplexed if it was my imagination that what yarn I could look at at Hobby Lobby and Michael's was really diminishing...many empty bins...nothing is ever full except the cheaper scratchy yarns. I've been told one of the LYS is saving all their good yarns for "The International Quilt Show" the first weekend in November...otherwise her bins are almost empty as well. Am waiting now to find a nice natural fiber for a shawl for me and a couple of afgans..which is expensive at LYS..but I just save my money until I have enough to cover a project with a good yarn and buy one project at a time. I am just thankful to have places to look. Happy Knitting, Ladies!


----------



## sweetkate (Jan 21, 2011)

I've noticed that too--good yarn is now almost impossible to find in my area.

Mostly I buy my yarn online because there's so much more selection. There are a couple of really good sites that give excellent prices and service and really good sales. The only problem is-- like you, I suddenly feel the urge to knit a thousand socks and 50 sweaters  My husband is getting seriously worried now because my stash closet is full and bags of yarn are beginning to appear in other places like the linen closet and piano bench!


----------



## Sweetz (Jul 22, 2011)

If you check the bernet web site, they a USA site for ordering. The company is in Canada, but if you check the labels on bernet and patons yarn it is all packaged in Listowel, Ont. Canada. You would have to pay shipping. They advertise shipping to all 50 states. Hope this will help some of you.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

I order a lot of yarn on line but also visit the lys and Hancocks Fabric Store. At Hancocks, it appears that they order yarn twice per year. The stock is running low right now but they will have a lot of Spring yarn in a month or so.


----------



## booklb (Oct 10, 2011)

Webs yarn online is a great source for quality yarn at good prices! I have purchased with them many times and have been very happy! Just google Webs Yarn


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Central PA Yarn stores - Mannings (http://www.the-mannings.com/mannings_catalog.cgi )East Berlin, PA; Knitters Dream (http://knittersdream.com/ )Harrisburg area; Yarn Love (http://www.yarn-love.com/default.aspx ) Hummelstown/Hershey; Colonial Yarn Shop (http://www.colonialyarn.com/ )Shiremanstown; Stitch Your Art Out (http://stitchyourartout.com/ )Pine Grove Mills, yarn and quilt; Yarn Basket (http://yarnbasketpa.com/ ) Chambersburg; Yarn Garden (http://www.yarngardenpa.com/ )Carlisle; Flying Fibers (http://www.flyingfibers.com/ ) Landisville, PA. There are many more. I google yarn shop/quilt shop for every town I travel by/to and stop if I have the time. PM me for my thoughts on stores or other suggestions near where you are. I am in Juniata Co. and we don't have a supplier of any type. Juli in Central PA


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I just returned from Destin, FL. Visited the Destin Yarn Shop, which has a fabulous inventory. There is nothing like the touchy, feely and sight when buying yarn. Of course I bought some gorgeous yarns, and spent far more than I should have!!!

Thank goodness I only get to visit 2-3 times a year.

Karen in PC, FL aka LLK


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Local Yarn Store


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I buy most of the yarn I use on e-bay. Large selection and great prices.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

purplemamajj said:


> Our Walmart and Michaels have both decreased the amount of yarn they stock. However, Joann's has increased the aisles of yarn and added a few new brands.


I noticed the same thing here. Walmart is cutting back and have hardly any supplies. Joanns has remodeled and has added more yarn.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You know, I am always a hesitant about purchasing yarn online. I like to feel the yarn before I buy it and I really don't want to go through the hassle of returning it if I don't like it. It can look so good in the photograph and then when you have the actual product in your hand - it is a disappointment.


----------



## Maggietaffs (Aug 2, 2011)

I like to go the specialty yarn store(s) and search their 50%, 40%, and 30% off walls or baskets. This way I get to try brands like Noro (didn't like), Debbie Bliss (I swoon over Andes, a baby alpaca/mulberry silk blend), and S. Charles. Since the discounted yarns are typically available in single or few skeins/balls/hanks, I buy a little to take home and work with. When I am ready for a larger project I can go on line with the knowledge that I will absolutely adore the product I buy and the article I make from it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmmm! that is a good idea. Now if I can find a discount yarn store here in Toronto.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I really need to get over to Skeins on Main, the LYS in Rochester, MI. I've heard good things about it, but want to wait until I find a nice pattern for myself and know how much yarn I need. Then I can splurge! Have to get away from this computer and finish those Christmas gifts, or I'll never have time to slurge on myself. Getting over to Skeins on Main is for me like a kid wishing to go to Disney!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I can relate to that. That is equivalent to me going to Listowell in the Summer when they have their tent sale. I can get a pkg. of 10 100g of yarn - buy two pkgs and get one pkg free. for less that $10.00 - i.e one afghan right there. I haven't been for a long time though. I have too much yarn that I need to use up and it is about a 2 1/2 - 3 hr drive going and not to mention the price of gas these days. I really miss going up there though. Oh well, maybe next year if I am alive I will get my girlfriend to take a trip with me.


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi 1318,I'm in the Harrisburg & Hershey area, can you tell me some good yarn shops?
Thanks.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


Go to elann.com for some super bargains! Also check out Smiley's on the Web; I don't have their address in front of me. You'll get good deals at both these places. Note: I'm not affiliated with either. Just a very satisfied customer.

Hazel


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

greeneyes said:


> Hi 1318,I'm in the Harrisburg & Hershey area, can you tell me some good yarn shops?
> Thanks.


I used to go down to one in Palmyra, but don't know it's still there.


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

greeneyes said:


> Hi 1318,I'm in the Harrisburg & Hershey area, can you tell me some good yarn shops?
> Thanks.


Have you tried Knitters Dream in Harrisburg? Also Yarn Garden in Carlisle and Yarn Basket in Chbg..


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Teacup, Will try. Love yarn shops.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

I think, too, that the general economic climate is taking its toll. Lots and lots of people are unemployed, underemployed or soon to be one or the other and are not buying as much of anything anymore - I've noticed the stock selection even in my local grocery and drug stores has been cut back quite a bit. Scary.


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

FYI - Walmart here in mid-Kansas has expanded their yarn stock but it is only two brands - Red Heart and Caron. I also go to a local LYS and she says business is good. They have good traffic in after 5 (working) people who can pay a little more. Also they have lots and lots of classes to stimulate beginner traffic. Lucky Me!!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


I hear your desperation - $500 a skein - that is hilarious. Our Walmart is displaying less and less each time I go there. We have a Michaels' in Barrie, not too far away, so I could go there. If you go with the virgin handspun wombat be sure to let us see your finished product. Course you might be in the soup line and not be handy to a computer?! Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

what I have been told about the Wal-Mart issue -- some stores expanding their selections while others have eliminated the entire department -- is that corporate is now more willing to look at what moves well within a region. Hence if your area supports and purchases yarn and fabric, WMT will sell it. If customers in your area weren't spending money, the floor space will turn over to something that does sell. Floor space is money.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Smilleys.com, Knitpicks,Webs, Herrschners. So many nice wools at reasonable prices. I go right to the sale drop down box


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Many stores are saying yarn isn't turning a big enough profit.
They are either down sizing their yarn space or deleting it all
together.


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hahaha - i feel the same about going to actual yarn stores. My entire paycheck would be in danger!!! Try the internet. I had great luck with WEBS (yarn.com) - they offer 20% discounts on any purchase of $60 or more and a lot of their yarn is very affordable.They have really nice clearance offers as well. Shipping and handling is reasonable - they go by the weight. I never paid more than $5.95 for s&h. I recently tried KnitPicks and I am very satissfied too. Purchases over $50 ship for free.I tried a local store once yhinking that yarn there will be chaeper than i.e. on Webs since ther is no s & h. Not so much. even with shipping i could use website discount and buy more for less.


Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

yep, china. you win the prize. wool and cotton were becoming hard to come by for a decent price before the drought season arrived. i was fortunate enough to get a heads up from my buddy, a lys owner, so filled my stash as cash permitted.



KnitPicker said:


> One reason is everything is going overseas - China, etc. Another is the drought and I would guess, our economy being on the fritz. Our Michaels isn't doing well and has closed some stores, only one or two I can find now in two very large cities. Hobby Lobby only has two locations throughout the same location. The fabric specialty stores have some, but not near enough and cheaper kind. We have two Wal-Mart's in our city, but they have both quit stocking fabric and yarn. The few pieces of yarn they have are not good quality - coming from overseas now. They say they are at the mercy of headquarters and that it sends out what headquarters thinks they need, not what the store asks for. In spite of KP, I think people just aren't into the arts anymore.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You can use this Web site if you don't mind ordering online. They have very reasonable prices and don't even charge shipping/handling to the USA.

www.deramores.com

Get on their email list for great sales too.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


 I've noticed this in Ca. as well. I've had to start ordering online. Lots of choices: Deramores, Knit Picks, Noble Knits, Annie's Attic, Lion Brand


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


If you have access to Tuesday Morning, I purchase most of my quality yarns there.

Becca


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> If you live where your name implies (Lancaster County near Middlecreek) I am not far from you (Lebanon County near Middlecreek). I have not been in the shop at 419/322 for a while since, like you, I was afraid of the urge to buy beyond my wallet, but it was a nice shop with a friendly owner. In the Lebanon area we have JoAnn's, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby as well as Wally World. Hobby Lobby has a larger selection of "kinds of yarn" than the others. Good's General Store in Schaefferstown also carries yarn so I suspect the other locations do as well. KMart no longer carries yarn but sometimes a funky yarn will show up at the Dollar Tree stores.
> 
> Happy hunting and peaceful creating!


LOVE Middle creek. Very few people know where my name comes from!!! Have you been to the Ball and Skein in Brickerville? Beautiful stuff, but I need to eat and live indoors as well. ;-)


----------



## Lucyk (Oct 2, 2011)

My problem is also finding notions like end caps, markers, and DPs. Lots of places have yarn but no needles. I live at least 35 miles from a decent LYS so it doesn't pay to drive that far. I've also noticed the drop-iff in quality yarn.
Out here in rural (very) Kansas.


----------



## mseigler (Oct 16, 2011)

Knitpicks.com is my favorite source for quality, inexpensive yarn, since the craft stores have stopped carrying the nicer basics.


----------



## Lucyk (Oct 2, 2011)

Good idea. I'll just sit and wait for the UPS girl.Thanks, I sometimes forget the interactive side. DUH!


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Lucy, 
Live just up the road from you in Herington.
Janet Lee


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the same issue in my area. A new LYS did just open in a neighboring town, but I hate to even go there and get 'attached' to it for fear it won't be open all that long. Bad attitude, I guess, especially if there are very many that feel that way. But I do find wonderful yarn and usually great prices, online.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

I helped the cause today by buying 4 more balls of yarn. I didn't know Red Heart makes a luxurious soft yarn, it is so beautiful. I helped our Walmart to know that the yarn moves.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


I go on line. I have had great experiences ordering from WEBS in the US and Delamores in the UK. I shop in my pj's often and usually get my order in a few days. The customer service of both of these firms is outstanding.

Karen


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in Wales and it is getting difficult to get wool nowadays. I have to travel to Chester or Shrewsbury 1 and 1/2 hours drive away from Barmouth to get any real choice.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> Schoeneckwren said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> ...


When you go to Deramore's, how do you know what to pay?


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Bucketknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Schoeneckwren said:
> ...


They have the price in American dollars, too.

Karen


----------



## seniorknitter (Oct 1, 2011)

there is a new place up here called Hobby Lobby that has great prices but I can remember being alot younger and driving down into the hills of Kentucky for cotton yarn and making rugs out of it in my youth.

some of my friends have ordered yarn online but then you have to pay for shipping which I don't care for. Best of luck!


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

there are stores out there that do carry some of the inexpensive yarns.. we have two wonderful shope in our area of Western New York if you are interested I can tell you where they are.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Deramore's is a great resource, but I noticed that nobody has yet named my favorite online yarn store: Discontinued Name Brand Yarns http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/ Their sales cannot be beat and try a Grab Bag!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Try looking online directly on the Bernat or Lion Brand or Crystal sites ect..


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sully said:


> Askem 1728? ....You must be in my area of southern Ontario ... Hamilton?


no actually i'm in London Ontario. i was just speaking with another knitter and crochet this afternoon that lives near the yarn shop that is impossiable to get to by bus and she said that they store has almost no stock and the prices are really expensive. now i know i will not be making a trip there. plus i have seen there website and it wasn't the best


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

when all else fails if you live in North America you can type in any city you want and see how many yarn stores there are if you go to http://www.knitmap.com. i just checked for Toronto Ontario Canada and came up with 14. in Toronto you have Mary Maxim on Yonge St and the Purple Purl is there as well. i have heard a lot of good things about the Purple purl. which i will visit next time i'm in Toronto visiting my relatives


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of any place on line that might sell yarn samples? I don't know enough about blends, DK, fingering, lace, (sock - I know!), and whatever other terms are out there. Wish I could purchase a sample of various weights or something like that. I like to touch before buying.


----------



## marty411 (Oct 14, 2011)

I see a lot of yarn online such as ebay. Just google "yarn" or the specific yarn you are looking for.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope my Walmart will bring back the sewing department here. Since the yarn selection has gotten more dismal than ever I doubt they will.[/quote]

Our Walmart did bring back the sewing section but in doing so almost eliminated the yarn isle, which was pretty slim pickens to begin with. There is only 1/2 of a short section of yarn left.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you talked with the store managers about small stock on yarns and supplies?? Could be they think no one wants it.


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

I too have noticed the decline of yarn availability in my area. (Washington) So I found myself going to the thrift stores and picking up bags of yarn for $3.99 a bag of 5 to 6 skeins. I find it hard to even drive into those fancy yarn store parking lots for the same fear of over-spending!
Maybe some of the gals are right,, stores are just clearing out for the winter? Sure hope so!
Hugs,
Darleen M.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

My local WalMart has decreased the yarn to about 1/2 of one side of one aisle. I really don't like to go into Joann's or Michael's because where I live, they have pretty much the same yarn and colors. I went into a craft store near my town, and when I saw that there was hardly any yarn, I asked the owner. she told me, "oh, people don't knit or crochet anymore." 
I found a great yarn shop in a small town near where I live that has great yarn and reasonable prices. I also volunteer at my church's thrift store, and yes, volunteers do get first pick. Although there are several of us who knit or crochet we are mindful of what the others like and share.
I have ordered online but you have to read the description. Recently I thought I was getting a good deal on Caron Simply Soft--when I got my order, they turned out to be 3 oz skeins instead of 6 oz. I would have paid just 50 cents more for 6 oz skeins at the local Joann's.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

My group and I buy all of our yarn from Smileys.com. They have reasonable prices and good yarns. You would not believe some of the discounts on name brand yarn. Our Michaels in San Diego is actually expanding its yarn department. However, yes, sadly Walmart is closing a lot of its crafts departments in favor of electronics.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Does anyone know of any place on line that might sell yarn samples? I don't know enough about blends, DK, fingering, lace, (sock - I know!), and whatever other terms are out there. Wish I could purchase a sample of various weights or something like that. I like to touch before buying.


I think Patternworks now has something so that you can try yarn before being too committed.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There seems to be a bit of "mistruth's" floating around. Last year Sheep Ranchers in my state had the best year they have ever had for both wool and meat, we are far from the only state that has seen that.

Cotton, which used to be a "cash crop" here in the US is now being produced overseas, due to cheaper labor costs.

There are still bargains to be had. Supporting your local yarn shop need not be a "budget breaker". 

Remember that when you buy local you not only support a local business, you support your community. Tax dollars help support your schools, police, fire department and local services. You also "invest" in a local employer.

The "big box" and chain stores really do not cater to any ONE need. You can buy 1,000 rolls of toilet paper, 2 cases of motor oil, 9 gallons of house paint or 15 cases of soda..but do they really care if you buy a couple skeins of yarn? Probably not.

I buy on line from certain sites..but I also try to support area yarn shops.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I have noticed lately with alarm that yarn is getting harder to find in the "mundane" stores. The craft store down the street has gotten rid of all but "general use yarn", which is usually the discount scratchy stuff. Even AC Moore and Michaels seem to be cutting back on their stock, and the local Wally-mart is liquidating its stock outright.
> 
> My problem is that I'm afraid to go into a "knitting" store, if I can find one, because I'm going to fall in love with a virgin wombat blend that is hand spun and $500. a skein, of which I need 150 to make a pair of gloves, or something like that. How do you all keep the stash up and continue to find soft quality fiber at at least a modicum of reasonable prices?


You're too late, I already bought every skein of that wombat yarn in existence.

Now that you've had a giggle. I tend to buy the yarns I truly like in classic colors when they are on sale at the end of a season or a shop is cloing out the line, and if it's something I want to knit with. I've dug through my stash many times when I just couldn't find the right yarn for a project on the shelves of my LYS and found that I already owned something perfect.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Darleen! Waving at you from Summit View! Nice to meet a neighbor here.
Kristine


bwillow said:


> I too have noticed the decline of yarn availability in my area. (Washington) So I found myself going to the thrift stores and picking up bags of yarn for $3.99 a bag of 5 to 6 skeins. I find it hard to even drive into those fancy yarn store parking lots for the same fear of over-spending!
> Maybe some of the gals are right,, stores are just clearing out for the winter? Sure hope so!
> Hugs,
> Darleen M.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

I laughed so hard! We don't even have virgin wombat blends in Australia. Bendigo Knitting Mills in Australia (google them) have mail order, and some lovely yarns (but no virgin wombat!)


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

As the spouse of a Michael's manager and knitter I think that they are trying to compete more with the lys by getting more "names" involved and include luxury blends. But the thing is that the quality of acrylic yarn is getting sooo much better. The acrylic yarns have truly improved. The Vanna's Choice is pretty darn good and I will always recommend the Caron Simply Soft. The new Martha Stewart Cotton/Hemp blend is my new fave.

Crap, I'm sounding like a commercial. Ok, the big bummer about Michael's is that they get a little behind when the seasons change. They let their selection sell down, reset the whole area and then a bunch of stuff comes in. I just seems like forever (2 months) before a new order/refresh comes in. I have personal experience with Michael's but I've noticed JoAnnes does the same thing.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm gettting a lot of my yarns from the internet, especially e-bay. if you decide on a price and stick with it, you really get some great deals. i never pay more than 
2.- a skein. and i now have silks, mohair, silk and cashmere blends and all kind of yarn i couldn't afford otherwise.


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

I live in central PA and the "mundane" stores get very little of my business. Other than Patons Classic Wool (felts great) there's no yarn I care to buy in these places. I suppose I could be considered a "yarn snob." I use natural fibers, nothing with acrylic in it, so that eliminates most of the yarn in the chain stores. I frequent wool festivals where the selection is nearly overwhelming. I'm willing to pay more for the animal fiber, whether it's roving or yarn.


----------



## booklb (Oct 10, 2011)

Lopi still sells some great yarn, also I buy yarn from Webs, they have great deals on good yarn! Check out Webs online


----------



## marty411 (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw some samples recently on ebay. Thrift shops are sometimes a good source.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

just last week went to "Stitches" classes and market place in hartford conn. my daughter and i love the crazy booths and we purchased at least 4 monthsful of yarn. try to go to the show when it comes to your area. they have the greatest classes and you meet the most friendly people.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My LYS has just remodeled and increased their yarn supply. I asked them about the problems, and was told that yarn is more difficult to get..cotton because of the problems with drought and flooding and tornados, etc. Wool because with the same problems, many sheepmen are selling off their animals because they no longer can afford to keep them. There just isn't enough feed and what there is has doubled and tripled in price. So..my feeling is, if you can afford it and find a great yarn, buy it now as it will only increase in price because of the law of supply and demand.


Wow,I never thought of that reason for low yarn supply. Good explanation. I get most of my "good" yarn from Webs or Jimmy Bean.


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Wetfeet, "Hi" right back at ya.
Are you close to Graham? 
Hugs,
Darleen M


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

OK ladies what is LYS??
I have not heard of that store or site. I have AC Moore, Michaels and Jo-Anne, even Ben Franklin within a drive but not even heard of LYS. Information Please. Thanks


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

knitnut said:


> OK ladies what is LYS??
> I have not heard of that store or site. I have AC Moore, Michaels and Jo-Anne, even Ben Franklin within a drive but not even heard of LYS. Information Please. Thanks


LYS is short for local yarn store--usually meaning a small, local, privately owned store--as opposed to the big box stores.

Karen


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

LYS = local yarn store


----------



## Grimya (Oct 26, 2011)

lys = local yarn store


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

LYS = local yarn shop, I believe.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

knitnut said:


> OK ladies what is LYS??
> I have not heard of that store or site. I have AC Moore, Michaels and Jo-Anne, even Ben Franklin within a drive but not even heard of LYS. Information Please. Thanks


Thank you. I thought I was uncool because I had to Google the term. It turns out to be a knitting term for "Local Yarn Store". I didn't tell anyone I had to google it because I didn't want to appear the newbie I am.


----------



## Grimya (Oct 26, 2011)

Not to fret. I have to do that too. I don't know most of the acronyms used for texting.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Darleen, yes, i'm south of highway 512, not far from Canyon Rd. 
Kristine



bwillow said:


> Hey Wetfeet, "Hi" right back at ya.
> Are you close to Graham?
> Hugs,
> Darleen M


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

With all due respect, no acrylic is ever going to be as luxurious as 100% Alpaca, Merino, Silk, Bison, etc. or other yarns that the "chain stores" don't carry. 

Big chains, look at where the yarn is produced and you will find that most of it is produced in 3rd world countries, which have driven American Mills out of business...just as large chain stores have driven small Mom & Pop shops into closure.

Although I love to knit I also have a social conscience. Therefore I choose to support American companies along with small business owners. To me, it's just the "right thing to do".


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I too buy my yarn at my lys...never at a chain...it just seems the right thing to do to support local businesses....and there are many yarns there of EXCELLENT quality that are not expensive..almost the same price that the chains are charging for yarns that for the most part are of lesser quality...and when i shop at my lys i have the pleasure of feeling the yarns,checking out what might be on sale...i find i can get better quality and quantity at a lys than anywhere else...to answer the question of what happens to yarns that are pulled to make room for new yarn....someone like me happens along and buys it!!
julie


----------



## sandele (Oct 27, 2011)

Local Yarn Shop. I didn't know either.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

If I didn't purchase some of my yarn at the chain stores I wouldn't be able to knit as much as I like or need to. I have to live within a budget. All my dish towels and wash cloths are made by me. I have a young child and I provide her winter gear. She also has sensitive skin. I can't justify the expense of purchasing all of this at a lys. When I make something special I head to the lys


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the problem..if people would think about their budgets...and what they can and cannot afford. When our country is prosperous we ALL prosper! When it is not, we all suffer.

Justifying purchases that support the economy of other countries is exactly what has led to this problem...it's why our social security recipients went without a raise for TWO years (yes two not five as some have claimed). Knit slower, or knit less..but please support America, your neighbors and yourself by "investing" in our future.

I'm a self supporting senior citizen..no survivor benefits for me...I'm the queen of living on a budget though I have a social conscience. Purchases that I make have to be well thought out in application to my own income and to supporting my community and country.

I was very upset this week to find that a local business is closing it's doors and I had to make 2 deliveries to the guy left to close up the place. On the 2nd delivery I was able to give him the names of 3 places that were looking for a good employee. The fellow was so nice, he said "this really bothers you doesn't it?". Yes it does bother me to see small business' have to close their doors, to see homes fall into foreclosure, to see the lines at our local food pantry grow day by day, to see parents with children in arms walking through the parking lots of the free clinics.

Our habits as consumers MUST change or we are doomed.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Here's the problem..if people would think about their budgets...and what they can and cannot afford. When our country is prosperous we ALL prosper! When it is not, we all suffer.
> 
> Justifying purchases that support the economy of other countries is exactly what has led to this problem...it's why our social security recipients went without a raise for TWO years (yes two not five as some have claimed). Knit slower, or knit less..but please support America, your neighbors and yourself by "investing" in our future.
> 
> ...


Good thoughts. Why don't you elaborate and tell us how you feel we should change. I know you couldn't fit all of your thoughts into this Forum but your ideas as a senior citizen would help other younger people. I know you would say that one way is to support "Made in America." But, I'm sure you have other ideas.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the problem..if people would think about their budgets...and what they can and cannot afford. When our country is prosperous we ALL prosper! When it is not, we all suffer.
> ...


I hope this does not sound trivial in the scheme of things. I have found that when I cannot get any more shampoo or hand lotion out of the bottle, I cut the bottle about a third of the way up and there is LOTS left. It just won't go up the squirter part. That alone gives me more than a week of shampoos or whatever before I have to replace the bottle. I put detergent bottles upside down to drain the last bit toward the lid. I make my own bread crumbs, biscuits, things like that. Now I know that making things from scratch is not always possible with time limitations due to long hours at work. These are just a few little things I do to help us out financially.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Part of the problem is that knitting is not as popular as it was a few years ago. Crafts cycle in and out and knitting/crocheting and heading out except for the diehards like us. Plus we all took an oath earlier this year to work from our stash so yarn sales have been down and therefore, retailers have cut back on what they carry, so we can't add fun stuff to the stash that we are suppose to be using up.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Although I'm a senior...I work a 50 hour week in a job that most men would find daunting!

I read labels, where are things made, what are they made from, where did the raw materials originate from?

The US was once a manufacturing giant..now we aren't. There is hope though. Small manufacturers dot our country and finding ways to support them can be a challenge. Aren't we fortunate that the internet brings literally EVERYTHING to our fingertips.

Here's an example. Five years ago my life took a major turn. I relocated 1,200 miles from my home area of over 25 years. I cut my loses and moved only what I needed to move. One of the things I didn't have was real bedroom furniture. Yes I had a good bed, but no furniture. I wanted something stylish, affordable and made in the USA! I found a company...located a dealer and struck a deal to purchase one piece a month. When I picked up the last piece (a nightstand), the owner of t he store said "we are going to deliver this at no cost and I'm giving you a 2nd nightstand for free". He found a great marketing tool in the way I purchased my bedroom set..."buy a piece a month, support American jobs". My tall boy dresser, the triple dresser, my headboard, footboard and BOTH night stands are signed by the cabinet maker who built each piece. I paid far less for this set than I would have for an imported set. It's beautiful and I supported a small American company a local dealer and I did it in a way that fit my budget!

I didn't go for the "instant gratification" of having an entire set delivered on one day..or "wounding" a credit card.

Sometimes I take the "cheap" way out, by hitting the off brand, cut rate grocery store for staples...saving up my "reward points" before I fill my vehicle with gas or clipping coupons.

My parents were immigrants, who were welcomed to this country. I well remember a "Birthday" trip my father took me on as a child. We lived in the suburbs of NYC and Daddy took me on buses, trains and a ferry to visit the statue of Liberty. We climbed those stairs one by one on a hot summer day. Soaked in sweat, we reached the crown and looked out over NYC in awe. This was now "our" land, "our" country. I'll support her as well as she supported me that day so long ago, as I climbed those stairs inside Lady Liberty. 

I'm nearly sixty..and I recall as clear as can be how my father hoisted me in his sweaty arms that day to point out a smoke stack near my Aunts home. He whispered in my ear.."look that's right by Aunt Lily's house!".

America has been good to my family..I need to return the favor.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

JoanL said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Our Walmart recently expanded their yarn section and put fabric back in. YEAH!!!!
> ...


As the Wal-marts are remodeled, they are suppose to be increasing their yarn and fabric selection. They are remodeled every 5 to 6 years.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

In retail, sales equals hours available for employees to be scheduled and work. Shopping in big box stores also supports the American sales people who work there. When sales go down not only does the variety of product diminishes, the hours available for employees. Have you also noticed fewer people working in those stores with the smaller variety of yarn


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the yarns in "chain stores" are produced in Turkey for pennies, sold at a huge mark up in stores that are staffed by people w ho make minimum wage and who just lost health care benefits.....so much for supporting "living wage" jobs!


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Courier 770, You remind me of some people in my family, love your attitude and independence. I'm still looking for USA labels.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really trying to support American industries..and my neighbors. God knows t hey have been good to me in my lifetime..it's the least I can do!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I also live within a strict budget...but i plan,plan,plan for everything...and i make our meals from scratch...i do not but packaged mixes or any premade food...once you get in the habit of this way of living it really almost never takes more time than buying prepared food....and Orilliaknitter...thank you for telling us how to cut containers open to get a lot more out of them..i've been doing this for years and yes, it is amazing what is left inside when you think it's empty....hand lotion alone is amazing in what is left behind! When i was a small child my grandfather told me to always pay myself first....that's the best financial advice i've ever heard....and from a man who came west in a covered wagon and worked very hard all his life...
julie


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our Walmart recently expanded their yarn section and put fabric back in. YEAH!!!!
> And my Hobby Lobby added another row of yarn.


Ditto in KY


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

HI Knitnut,
I believe LYS stands for local yarn store.

Hugs,
Darleen M.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

ralac, the big box stores don't pay a "living wage" and Walmart has just cut out health care benefits for most of their employees.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

Courier not all retail stores are Walmart. I do not shop there for many reasons including how they treat their workers. I shop at local grocery chains. I get the vegetables I don't grow from local farmers and when I want to knit something I buy from local spinners or at a local shop. It is unrealistic to be that exclusive. I am not going to wash my dishes with a $7 hank of cotton that will make two dishcloths when I can make 5 from some sugar and cream. I don't appreciate the guilt trip for those choices. Good bye Knitting Paradise


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wasn't talking about ALL the yarns I purchase, just some that I do get from local producers. Sorry if you misunderstood.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

The Michael's in Issaquah WA (Eastside of Seattle) seems to be increasing its supply of nice Bernat, Lion Brand and several other brands of yarn. What they are not supplying is knitting needles and accessories comparable to the yarns. I don't know how to get them to change that. They put on weekly sales and discounts that are helpful.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I never meant to create a fire storm. I'm sorry that this became an argument over quality of fibers and where we can get them. I guess my REAL concern, more than whether or not I could go cheap, was whether or not knitting is a waning art form and I would live to see a time when knitting supplies were as rare as dial telephones and returnable soda bottles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I never meant to create a fire storm. I'm sorry that this became an argument over quality of fibers and where we can get them. I guess my REAL concern, more than whether or not I could go cheap, was whether or not knitting is a waning art form and I would live to see a time when knitting supplies were as rare as dial telephones and returnable soda bottles.


From what I have seen knitting, crocheting and all the hand crafts are not waning. But, getting supplies is more of a challenge, and crafters seem to be getting more online now.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a friend who just opened a new yarn shop. She has faith anyway. 

Knitting comes and goes in waves. It was hugely popular during the War, then not so much in the 50's. During the 60's and 70'2 it was popular, but there was a time 20-25 years ago when it was at a low ebb again. I think it's very popular now--just the big box stores don't carry much (around here anyway). Maybe because it's too easy to get the kind of stuff they carry on line.


----------



## bunino (Oct 11, 2011)

Wal-Mart in NH has brought back fabric!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I never meant to create a fire storm. I'm sorry that this became an argument over quality of fibers and where we can get them. I guess my REAL concern, more than whether or not I could go cheap, was whether or not knitting is a waning art form and I would live to see a time when knitting supplies were as rare as dial telephones and returnable soda bottles.


It was a good question...I've wondered that myself and also about homemade from scratch cooking when a person has time. No worries...most have enjoyed the other answers and opions on this, I think.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Tripleransom said:


> I have a friend who just opened a new yarn shop. She has faith anyway.
> 
> Knitting comes and goes in waves. It was hugely popular during the War, then not so much in the 50's. During the 60's and 70'2 it was popular, but there was a time 20-25 years ago when it was at a low ebb again. I think it's very popular now--just the big box stores don't carry much (around here anyway). Maybe because it's too easy to get the kind of stuff they carry on line.


Good for your friend! Way to go! Great and will help so many people where she is get what they need!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Courier770, I really enjoyed your contribution; your writing is very interesting and well done. Is that part of your job? I also came from an immigrant family (I'm second generation American) which settled in New York City and Brooklyn and am so grateful for this country of ours. I am just so sad that the economy has imperiled so many people. Let's all agree to disagree over the topics that we feel so strongly aboout and respect each other. And now if you'll excuse me, I have to get back to my knitting.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Courier770, I really enjoyed your contribution; your writing is very interesting and well done. Is that part of your job? I also came from an immigrant family (I'm second generation American) which settled in New York City and Brooklyn and am so grateful for this country of ours. I am just so sad that the economy has imperiled so many people. Let's all agree to disagree over the topics that we feel so strongly aboout and respect each other. And now if you'll excuse me, I have to get back to my knitting.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Courier770, I really enjoyed your contribution; your writing is very interesting and well done. Is that part of your job? I also came from an immigrant family (I'm second generation American) which settled in New York City and Brooklyn and am so grateful for this country of ours. I am just so sad that the economy has imperiled so many people. Let's all agree to disagree over the topics that we feel so strongly aboout and respect each other. And now if you'll excuse me, I have to get back to my knitting.


Writing is just my passion. In "real" life I am an activity assistant at a nursing home. (Probably why I love the Old Fashion Classics like Knitting and cooking so much) I love that when I am on a break and sitting and knitting outside in the garden of the nursing home, I will sometimes look up and see half a dozen of my adopted grandparents looking out the window to see what I'm doing. I have to actually carry my projects around with me because people will stop me in the hall and ask "What are you making?" and they all LOVE it when I make things for my baby nephew so they can hold it up and say how tiny and cute it is. It sparks memories of their knitting for their own children and grandchildren.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, that's a given. My concern is that as our economy continues to spiral downward and living wage paying jobs continue to vanish, what will happen to the quality of life here in America? 

I was a free lance writer for many years.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Karie said:


> Maybe I ought to learn to spin so I can make my yarn from my sheep. I still have a few and way too much hay for them and my two horses. (I need MORE sheep!!) I'm thinking that yarn with natural animal fiber might be less available now if all the spring shearing in the northern hemisphere had sold out. Spring shearing for the southern hemishere would probably be just beginning and would hit the shelves once it has been processed. ....just my guess.
> I hope my Walmart will bring back the sewing department here. Since the yarn selection has gotten more dismal than ever I doubt they will.


Keep in mind that most Wal-Marts will get a bigger selection of yarns, at some point. They have it in the works to bring back at least some of the yarns that they once had, as well as some fabric. Ours was down to about 1/2 an isle - one side- of yarn and no fabric, until about the time school started. Now we have 3/4 of an isle of yarn, and a decent selection of fabrics. This topic has been discussed on this forum before, back in the summer. MANY people were NOT happy with Wal-Mart for taking out the fabric and having very little yarn, and I read on another post that it actually led to a drop in sales in the sporting goods and electronic sections of the stores. Someone's reasoning was, when a woman is shopping for yarn, her "man" is off in the sporting goods or electronic dept. Sounds like good thinking to me. Now, my hubby isn't into either of those things, so he either waits patiently for me (which I usually know pretty much what I want when he is with me) or he goes to look at books or something else that he is interested in.

SO cheer up all, sooner or later you will get more yarn in your local Wal-Mart.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You cannot spin directly from the fleece of sheep, the fleece has to be processed into roving (a messy job that requires a bit of "equipment"). Roving is readily available from US sources, it's light so shipping charges are pretty low if you cannot find any in your area.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> You cannot spin directly from the fleece of sheep, the fleece has to be processed into roving (a messy job that requires a bit of "equipment"). Roving is readily available from US sources, it's light so shipping charges are pretty low if you cannot find any in your area.


While it is true you cannot spin directly from a sheep, I disagree that wool must be processed into roving. Washed locks can be opened and spun either from the tip or the butt or from the fold. Spinning in the grease, while possible, and often done, is not ideal, but processing beyond washing is not necessary. One can even knit from locks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I find that spinning with too much "grease" is undesirable, at least for me. I don't want to be cleaning it off parts of my wheel or have it "foul" fully processed roving.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot spin directly from the fleece of sheep, the fleece has to be processed into roving (a messy job that requires a bit of "equipment"). Roving is readily available from US sources, it's light so shipping charges are pretty low if you cannot find any in your area.
> ...


I was at the Pennsylvania Farmshow and there was a woman with a HUGE angora rabbit on her lap. The bunny was content eating a carrot while she literally spun beautifully soft yarn directly from the bunny's back.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I tried to get my husband to buy me a spinning wheel and a couple of rabbits, but he reminded me that we could probably knit a new cat from what we get out of the carpet. ha ha.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


I was at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and also saw the woman with the angora rabbit on her lap and spinning the yarn directly from its back. I found it to be quite facinating.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I find that spinning with too much "grease" is undesirable, at least for me. I don't want to be cleaning it off parts of my wheel or have it "foul" fully processed roving.


I do not disagree with you on spinning in the grease, however, it is not necessary to work with fully processed roving. That said, yes, I send the fleeces from my flock of Corriedales out to be professionally washed and carded, I simply do not have the time to run a four generation household, work full time, and wash all my own wool. Zielingers does a very nice job of it for me <G>.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I tried to get my husband to buy me a spinning wheel and a couple of rabbits, but he reminded me that we could probably knit a new cat from what we get out of the carpet. ha ha.


Ah yes, at one point we had a Newfoundland and a Sheltie. I could have spun a dog a day from those two. I also keep telling DH that if he'd have let me have rabbits 15 years ago we wouldn't have all these d*mn sheep <G>, or 5 spinning wheels.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Zielingers does a very nice job of it for me <G>.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a city dweller, always have been. Born in NYC and lived a good portion of my life in the Chicago area. Not everyone is able to own fiber bearing animals and not all of us are able to spin unprocessed fleece. I prefer NOT to for a long list of reasons.

Luckily I live in an area that is home to many sheep and Alpaca ranchers who are able to provide me with roving at a very reasonable price, not to mention yarns that will rival anything you can find in "high end" yarn shops.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I enjoy my spinning, I do it from the rough (not carded/roving) carded and also buy rolags. Isn't great the different language for the same thing from different countries. I also love, love, love buying ready to knit yarn!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Some of our shops such as Myers, cheap shops etc are not selling wool until winter again, but at least we have a good wool shop that we can go to and also Bendigo Yarns in Melbourne.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to jump in and give my 2cents if its' ok. I have a finnsheep fleece and have had others that I've washed and spun from the locks that I've just flick combed. I like it because It's all going in one direction and I can just draft it better.


courier770 said:


> You cannot spin directly from the fleece of sheep, the fleece has to be processed into roving (a messy job that requires a bit of "equipment"). Roving is readily available from US sources, it's light so shipping charges are pretty low if you cannot find any in your area.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Really? I'm a "city gal", but I'm still a novice compared to so many others, when it comes to spinning. I really like working with a nice processed roving. Just got some Bison/Alpaca/Merino that I can't wait to start working.


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

I totally agree. The selection in both Walmart and Zellers is terrible and these giants have forced the small specialty wool shops out of business in my area. I have to drive 45 kms to the Spinrite outlet (at least it is driveable) and there is still one small wool/yarn shop in Goderich which I have recently discovered. Other than that I tend to order from Mary Maxim. I prefer the help I get at the actual wool shops with people that know what they're talking about.
Thanks for letting me put my two cents worth into the discussion.
Donna


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The big business of wall street has killed many small business...such a shame. We keep using the "excuse" that it's the "only" place to shop. What did people do before the "big box/china shops" came to town?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The roving sounds relly nice! Soft I bet. Let me know how it spins up.


courier770 said:


> Really? I'm a "city gal", but I'm still a novice compared to so many others, when it comes to spinning. I really like working with a nice processed roving. Just got some Bison/Alpaca/Merino that I can't wait to start working.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's amazingly soft. I love to work with Bison to begin with, such a durable fiber and Alpaca is a real favorite of mine also.

My daughter in law is expecting twins, my hope is to spin this roving into enough yarn to make "twin" scarves that these babies can use when they are old enough to wear scarves.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's wonderful congratulations! Is it easy to spin Bison? Is it an undercoat or mixture of Bison fibers? Sounds lie you've got a fun project ahead!!


courier770 said:


> It's amazingly soft. I love to work with Bison to begin with, such a durable fiber and Alpaca is a real favorite of mine also.
> 
> My daughter in law is expecting twins, my hope is to spin this roving into enough yarn to make "twin" scarves that these babies can use when they are old enough to wear scarves.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Try on-line Smiley's , which is in Jamaica, NY. They had their hotel sale in Manhattan,NY this past month. They have cheap yarn. Lovely Patton's Canadiana acylic for $2.50 a skein. Their mohair was very reasonable. Bernat just had an on-line sale very reasonable. great yarn. Berocco yarns are also lovely and can be bought on-line. Red Heart yarn on-line and LionBrand also on-line.
But you have Rosie's Yarn Cellar in Philadelphia. I try to get there once a year and I live in Brooklyn, NY. I love Rosie's . They have lovely yarn. You can buy a few balls.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Saw the angora rabbits in the Reinbeck Sheep & wool festival this October. Saw a lot of spinners too. And I saw the alpacas & the goats and the sheep being auctioned. One year I bought some roving that was dyed, to make pom-poms by rolling them in my palms.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Knit pics has reasonably priced knitting needles on-line. Also, look for Pony circular needles. They are made in India but the are cheap. The USA doesn't make needles..
For those of you who knit with #3. I used to teach knitting & bought a bunch of Chinese chopsticks 100 for $1. I sharpened them in the pencil sharpener, sanded them, and ran them over a candle. My students loved them. Had to put rubberbands on the ends to keep the stitches on them.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Berrocco is a family owned company in New England. They import their yarns and sell them all over the USA. Their grandfather started their company. Lovely yarn. I just read an article about them. Look into their company.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes I have a friend who tells me "going shopping in your stash" . You'll find it.
I see you can shop at WEBS if you run out of yarn.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

nittergma said:


> That's wonderful congratulations! Is it easy to spin Bison? Is it an undercoat or mixture of Bison fibers? Sounds lie you've got a fun project ahead!!
> 
> Bison fiber is the undercoat, and it's quite short, compared to sheep's wool, angora, mohair, alpaca, or llama. Its not difficult to spin, but it needs to be spun at a high ratio to get enough twist into it. I've got some on my charkha and I'm going to try spinning some with a takhli later on. She's right it is glorious fiber to spin, although pricey. Probably should also find my quiviut and spin some of that up or some cashgora and ply them together. That would be interesting yarn.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

I go to a yarn store in Harrisburg, and one in Hamburg. There are also some nice ones in Philadelphia area. Maybe you could start looking on line ,or Mary Maxim or Herschners catalogs.


----------

